# California PE Civil



## Adrock (Aug 17, 2008)

If one was to pass the 8 hour Civil Exam but fail both the seismic and surveying exams, would one have to retake the 8 hour Civil exam? Or if you pass one you never have to take it again?


----------



## benbo (Aug 17, 2008)

Adrock said:


> If one was to pass the 8 hour Civil Exam but fail both the seismic and surveying exams, would one have to retake the 8 hour Civil exam? Or if you pass one you never have to take it again?


THat's true. You can pass each exam on a separate date as far as I know. But you can't get a license and call youreself a PE in Cali (for civil) util you pass all three.


----------

